# Locomotive balancing



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just curious about this. Do any of you give importance to balancing a locomotive so it has equal weight on the trucks after doing modifications like converting to battery ? I have been going back to some of my older diesel locomotives that were originally set up with 12v gel cells and modifying the battery compartment for my newer type batteries. I noticed that with the newer smaller lighter weight batteries that they might now have most of the weight on one truck, depending of course on battery location. Easily corrected with some new weight. Anyway,what is the general opinion on this? Does it matter or not? I know it can't hurt.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am interested what you did to modify the Engine.


What type of Engine was it?

What did you cut out to fit the batter in ?

I am thinking of putting batteries in my engines just to run around the freight yard.

I will switch to battery car when pulling freight cars.

JJ


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Usually with the weight of the loco trucks themselves, it's not something I give much thought to. So long as they walk through the spring switches without derailing, I don't really care. 

Later, 

K


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Interesting thought Paul. I suspect a bunch of people (myself included) are going to put digital scales under their trucks to see what amount of weight is on each. Unless you are pulling long trains, or pushing the limits of your engines tractive effort, it probably won't make a tremendous amount of difference. Probably better to add an extra engine to the consist and give your gears a break (no pun intended!).

I've done quite a few battery conversions and what I usually do is, at least with an Aristo Dash 9 or SD 45, is to place the engine weight (I usually only have one onboard) to to end position that is the farthest away from the batteries. I'm on a drilling rig offshore Congo right now, and I know as soon as I get home in a few days, you can bet it won't be long before those babies are on the scales... This will be driving me nuts until I get home.

Come to think of it, it would be really easy to make a weight scale for the layout... now I'm really looking forward to getting home!!!

Keith Stratton
KD Rail, home of 'Creakin' and Leakin' Garden Railroad Adventures

"I used to be imprecise; now I'm just out of tolerance"


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith,
The weight on the trucks has to have some effect on pulling power and truck wear if one truck is carrying most of the weight. Especially in the bigger locos like the dash 9's and SD45's. When I first started I was using those heavy old gel cells. Now with the lithium batteries it is not such a big deal, but I'm still conscious of it and will add a little weight to even things up when I think it needs it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I typically add weight to locos to bring them up to a scale prototype weight. Since I'm doing this for additional traction, I take care to place the weight centered between the trucks. 

I have have found that a large imbalance between trucks does result in operational problems, but a small imbalance is not important. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The NiMH batteries were less tha half the weight of the pulled weight and smoker from the Aristo C-16. As it was it was back end heavy, wheelies anyone? I filled the domes and frame with lead shot and glue. I didn't match the old weight, but I did reset the trim. Resulted in a strong puller that never lost traction. Though I run shorter trains. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

in My approach to this I still use the lead acid large cell batteries.. 

battery weight is 23.8 oz. 
lead weight - stock - is 18.3 oz. 

I have 3 batts. in the fuel tank, ballance is good,.. 
2 batts behind that, over the rear truck, 
1 batt. in front, behind the cab still, and imbalance biased to the rear now, but ... 
left the stock lead weight in front also, only - so now only 5.5 oz off center, or light in the front... 
Add the receiver / decoder boards - an oz. or so. 
Add the extra plastic from the larger cab, floor, dash, seats - crew, as compared to the narrow rear hood, and it is almost a wash... 
so maybe only an oz. or 2 off center for overall balance!! 

Add My balanced trucks below, and you can see why I have been able to generate in excess of 8.5 pounds of coupler pulling effort, using only one loco. 

This example is a SD70Mac - total weight is 19.375 pounds, 
Those that know me, also know I pull ''long trains'', - meaning 50 - 70 cars with this loco!! I have never been bashful about working this loco... 

My general rule of thumb is that a loco could be unbalanced, and perform well, better when equal weight is on each truck tho. After 20 years of stuffing model airplanes to fly, balance is critical to flight and safety. Get it wrong and you'll be rewarded with a crash, resulting in wood parts in a plastic bag.... 
I don't see the same issue for a loco, in a practical sense, but,....they can pull well when the trucks have the same weight on them!! 

Good luck Paul, 

Dirk


----------

